# Rats saved my life. (I guess.)



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

I know this is going to sound like super duper insane. But, I feel like maybe other people can understand a little bit.

So, long story short. I have manic depression. (I've tried medications, all of that jazz. Still crazy as fuq.)

But ever since I've had my rattlings, when I have really bad episodes.. they calm me a lot faster and make me feel needed.

I've felt alone for years.

I feel unappreciated and unloved a lot and they've honestly, in such a short period of time have given me a reason to live.
(Overdramatic - extremely, I know. But I'm going through an 'episode' right now.)


Just thought someone would understand..


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

It's not entirely the same situation, but I totally feel you. My parents are divorced and I live with my dad. My mom lives in another country. I've had a hard time living with my dad... It's not that I don't love him or that we don't get along, but sometimes my step-mom is a little hard to live with. She's not abusive or anything, not a step-monster, but it's different. Bringing the rats into my life has changed that. I can enjoy coming home and I've opened up more, talked to my step-mom more, and I definitely lost the signs of light depression that I was having. My mom says I seem to be in a much better mood generally and that I'm not as angry as I used to be... Rats have changed everything and now I don't even consider moving to live with my mom (All of my life is planned for living here :3). My mom lives in Alberta, so I wouldn't be allowed to own my babies there. </3


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Sabatea said:


> It's not entirely the same situation, but I totally feel you. My parents are divorced and I live with my dad. My mom lives in another country. I've had a hard time living with my dad... It's not that I don't love him or that we don't get along, but sometimes my step-mom is a little hard to live with. She's not abusive or anything, not a step-monster, but it's different. Bringing the rats into my life has changed that. I can enjoy coming home and I've opened up more, talked to my step-mom more, and I definitely lost the signs of light depression that I was having. My mom says I seem to be in a much better mood generally and that I'm not as angry as I used to be... Rats have changed everything and now I don't even consider moving to live with my mom (All of my life is planned for living here :3). My mom lives in Alberta, so I wouldn't be allowed to own my babies there. </3


Thanks for sharing your story, it really means a lot to me. 
It's nice to know not everyone is going to look down on me and actually try to relate.

I'm really happy to hear that your rats mean so much to you.
I feel like nowadays they're my only friends.

Thanks for replying.  You're lovely.


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

I understand also. I have superbad social anxiety. (I know Its not the same as depression). I cant talk to people, make eye contact with people, etc. But, the moment Algernon stepped into my life, I felt so much better. I get decent grades, I don't do drugs, Im not pregnant, I don't worship Satan and Im not a bad person. But, my mom treats me horribly and I get yelled at for stupid stuff like getting a B or leaving dishes on my desk. When Algernon is on my shoulder, I feel as if I am guarded by an angel.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

theRatGirl said:


> I understand also. I have superbad social anxiety. (I know Its not the same as depression). I cant talk to people, make eye contact with people, etc. But, the moment Algernon stepped into my life, I felt so much better. I get decent grades, I don't do drugs, Im not pregnant, I don't worship Satan and Im not a bad person. But, my mom treats me horribly and I get yelled at for stupid stuff like getting a B or leaving dishes on my desk. When Algernon is on my shoulder, I feel as if I am guarded by an angel.


This made me tear up. I have social anxiety, too on top of the other thing.
Thank you for sharing your story. It truly does make me feel better, hearing other's situations and knowing they feel the same way as I do about our rattlings.


----------



## Shine (Feb 20, 2015)

I think it's awesome that you found something/someone that could do that for you. Pets are known to have therapeutic qualities and are often suggested for people with depression, so it's not really that odd that they've helped you so much. I'm happy for you. c:


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Shine said:


> I think it's awesome that you found something/someone that could do that for you. Pets are known to have therapeutic qualities and are often suggested for people with depression, so it's not really that odd that they've helped you so much. I'm happy for you. c:


Thank you, I totally appreciate your response.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm really glad the rats are helping so much


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

bloomington bob said:


> I'm really glad the rats are helping so much


Thank-you.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I understand where you are coming from completely.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

DustyRat said:


> I understand where you are coming from completely.


Glad to know so many people do.


----------



## HaleCry (Apr 13, 2015)

Not overdramatic at allI feel the same about all my pets, and I'm sure the soon-to-be new additions will make me feel just as loved. It's nice to have someone who relies on you, and makes you feel wanted. Everybody wants to be made to feel that way, and if rats do that for you, then who is anybody to judge?!Human, or not human (I personally prefer the non human sort most of the time ) love, it's both the same. They need you just as much as you need them. You've saved them, and they've saved youI'm here if you ever want to chat hun.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

HaleCry said:


> Not overdramatic at allI feel the same about all my pets, and I'm sure the soon-to-be new additions will make me feel just as loved. It's nice to have someone who relies on you, and makes you feel wanted. Everybody wants to be made to feel that way, and if rats do that for you, then who is anybody to judge?!Human, or not human (I personally prefer the non human sort most of the time ) love, it's both the same. They need you just as much as you need them. You've saved them, and they've saved youI'm here if you ever want to chat hun.



Awww, you're super awesome and this put a huge smile on my face. :3 You're lovely!! I'm so happy that everyone is so understanding.

Have you posted pictures of your ratties yet?

After my kitty George died, I was so upset. I had no one to cuddle with. (My other cat is too cool for school.)

xP


----------



## HaleCry (Apr 13, 2015)

Glad it put a smile on your face I haven't got them yet  But you'll be sick of them when I get them get them and bombard the forum with pics mwhahahaha!!


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

HaleCry said:


> Glad it put a smile on your face I haven't got them yet  But you'll be sick of them when I get them get them and bombard the forum with pics mwhahahaha!!


When do you get them?!


----------



## HaleCry (Apr 13, 2015)

I get them in three weeks. I've got aggggeeees :'(


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

HaleCry said:


> I get them in three weeks. I've got aggggeeees :'(


Move to Canada and I'll let you play with mine! xP


----------



## Chunker (Mar 7, 2015)

AdequateRat said:


> Move to Canada and I'll let you play with mine! xP


Hmmm...I hear the health care there is better than the States....


----------



## HaleCry (Apr 13, 2015)

I'll start swimming, should be there by June!!


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Chunker said:


> Hmmm...I hear the health care there is better than the States....


This is an accurate statement.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

HaleCry said:


> I'll start swimming, should be there by June!!


See you then. ;D


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

I went through a period of time for about a year when my parents got a divorce and I lost all my friends, I was completely alone and my rats made me feel needed, like I was important


----------



## RealWL (Apr 11, 2015)

I love how much people's rats (and pets in general) help us! I have Insomnia and Minor Depression, and when I can't sleep or am feeling down my boys cheer me right up or give me something to do until I'm tired. They make me feel like somebody loves me, even when I feel like noone else does...


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm so surprised that so many people feel the same way and this honestly touches my heart.

Just these little messages even, make me not feel so alone.

LOVE YOU GUYS!


----------



## DarthTinsel (Jan 14, 2015)

My rats did the same for me  I got them after I got out of the hospital following a suicide attempt and even on my worst days, when I hate EVERYTHING, I can't hate them. Whenever I get too upset or freaked out in counselling, my counsellor always gets me to talk about my rats xD


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

DarthTinsel said:


> My rats did the same for me  I got them after I got out of the hospital following a suicide attempt and even on my worst days, when I hate EVERYTHING, I can't hate them. Whenever I get too upset or freaked out in counselling, my counsellor always gets me to talk about my rats xD


I'm so happy that your rats do such wonders for you as they do for me. I seem to just keep adding to the rat pack, haha. They make me way too happy. 

How many ratties do you have?!


----------

